# What To Do w/Cheap 400w Fog Machine? Help!



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

I was talking to my dad about my Halloween haunt a few weeks ago and told him I was going to add fog this year, but hadn't bought a machine yet. I wasn't asking for one, and was planning on buying a decent Chauvet in the $100-200 range with timer and no heat shut-off etc.

Well, as a favor he surprised me with a 400w fogger that he picked up for $20 or something, not knowing there were options out there for fog machine quality. Being gracious I heartily thanked him for his efforts and accepted it, but now I have no idea what to do with this thing. I have no intentions of sitting out in my backyard all night, periodically hitting the fog button in case someone drives up. I planned on setting it and forgetting it, checking the juice periodically and such.

Are there any simple improvements one can make to these things? Any suggestions on a timer or something? I considered wiring up a motion detector, but I'm pretty sure it takes too long to heat up to have some sort of instant on. I don't really want to buy their advertised wireless remote either.

Maybe I should just give this to someone else and go ahead and buy the one I wanted?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Check out this thread recently posted by Scotzilla Motion Sensor Switched Output Hack

Might be a way to use it without having to man it all night long.


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Ah, so the idea is to use the motion sensor to interrupt just the "fog" button as opposed to power to the whole unit? This could be very cool and save me a few bucks until next year if it works well enough. I will need to run some tests with the machine to see how often it cools down and what the heat up time is. If it is responsive enough I could position the sensor at the end of the driveway to be triggered by approaching cars. Thanks for the food for thought Joker!


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

The 400 watt machines are really not all that great for outdoor machines. They are best used in coffins, cauldrons, TCT, MOB, etc. Mainly props where you just need effects. Hold on to it this year and use it and then get a better one next year and just use the 400 watt in a new prop. This way you have an excuse to build a prop you can use it in...LoL


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Consider making a fogger chiller to add to your machine's capabilities. The infamous Vortex Fog Chiller thread on the forum is where to start. Definitely some sort of timing device is also in order. What kind of fogger did your dad pick up? In my area I've seen timers still in the stores for models from Walmart, Target, etc. for about $10. 

A lot of people get by with a 400W from what I've read here on the forum. With a few enhancements you might find it's not that bad. Nice of your dad to get into the spirit. Does he help out with props?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I use a spring clamp to hold down the power button. It makes fog continuously until the heating element cools down. Two minute (or so) pause to reheat and it makes fog again, over and over and over. Doesn't hurt the machine, just make sure you check the fluid level every hour so it doesn't run dry. We use three 400w foggers, two have ice chillers attached, the other one is in the gargoyle's mouth over the entryway. 

At $20 I can afford to replace them every other year, if needed.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

I can only assume that the controller is permanently wired to the fog machine otherwise buying a timer has always worked for me. Are you sure the controller does't unplug from the machine? I have a dozen or so fog machine around my display, 11 of which are the "cheap 400 watt" variety. Most of them are more than 5 years old and chugging right along. I do have one 1,000 watt machine that I run thru a chiller, but like the ability to selectively place foggers in specific locations is a plus for me, and I simply can't afford a dozen high end foggers. Unless I set them on max output, I only have to fill up once a night.


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Texan78 said:


> The 400 watt machines are really not all that great for outdoor machines. They are best used in coffins, cauldrons, TCT, MOB, etc. Mainly props where you just need effects. Hold on to it this year and use it and then get a better one next year and just use the 400 watt in a new prop. This way you have an excuse to build a prop you can use it in...LoL


Ah, good idea! I probably can use it inside of a prop. I'm building a new ground breaker coffin this year that could use some emanating fog.



Spookie said:


> Consider making a fogger chiller to add to your machine's capabilities. The infamous Vortex Fog Chiller thread on the forum is where to start. Definitely some sort of timing device is also in order. What kind of fogger did your dad pick up? In my area I've seen timers still in the stores for models from Walmart, Target, etc. for about $10.
> 
> A lot of people get by with a 400W from what I've read here on the forum. With a few enhancements you might find it's not that bad. Nice of your dad to get into the spirit. Does he help out with props?


I think he picked it up at either Walmart or Stop and Shop. I haven't gotten there to take a look, but the packaging only lists a wireless remote as an accessory so I assumed that was it. It really doesn't have any sort of brand name on it. I think a fog chiller is a must, thanks for reminding me! I'm 26 and I don't actually live with him any more, but he's always supported my Halloween obsession and raised me on a healthy diet of horror movies. 



dynoflyer said:


> I use a spring clamp to hold down the power button. It makes fog continuously until the heating element cools down. Two minute (or so) pause to reheat and it makes fog again, over and over and over. Doesn't hurt the machine, just make sure you check the fluid level every hour so it doesn't run dry. We use three 400w foggers, two have ice chillers attached, the other one is in the gargoyle's mouth over the entryway.
> 
> At $20 I can afford to replace them every other year, if needed.


That would be a great simple solution. I was worried that leaving it on would burn it out, but it makes sense that it would be ok as long as it still had liquid in it. Cool. "Killer klowns from outer space... Holy sh..."



jim6918 said:


> I can only assume that the controller is permanently wired to the fog machine otherwise buying a timer has always worked for me. Are you sure the controller does't unplug from the machine? I have a dozen or so fog machine around my display, 11 of which are the "cheap 400 watt" variety. Most of them are more than 5 years old and chugging right along. I do have one 1,000 watt machine that I run thru a chiller, but like the ability to selectively place foggers in specific locations is a plus for me, and I simply can't afford a dozen high end foggers. Unless I set them on max output, I only have to fill up once a night.


I have no experience with fog machines, and now you just gave me a huge DUH moment. The remote does unplug with a standard socket. I assume I can find a remote timer made by any company that fits and it should operate it fine? Wow, I feel like an idiot now. I had it stuck in my head that I had to get a special accessory from the same manufacturer or the machine needed to have a built in capability...

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, _most_ of the foggers use the same timer switch that can be found in your local MegaMart and all over eBay. Heck, my local drug store even has them.

I started with a 400w years ago and I still use it today. Though the output leaves something to be desired, it has been trouble free. It now serves to spew smoke from my grave gardian's mouth.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, to second what was said previously, if it was a Target or Walmart brand, they sell $10 timers to go with their $20 foggers. It's corded, but it'll allow you to set it on a timer and control the frequency and output of fog.

Not bad for $30 I think. Or just $10 in your case!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, thanks for this thread, bluebled!!!

I bought five of these 400 watters and was starting to get a little worried about whether or not they would do the job. I just didn't want to spend the high dollars on several higher quality foggers, so I went with the cheapies instead in hopes that I could run them in rotation off of the timers. It's nice to know so many of you out there have these and have made them work in your haunts.


----------



## spinjim (Oct 16, 2008)

*Timers*

I think I have the same Chauvet 400 Watt Fogger. I tried plugging in a timer and it would not work. Let me know if yours works. Perhaps my timer is bad. I was very disappointed when I could not use a timer. As previously mentioned... who wants to stnad around pushing the buttopn to add fog to the cemetery! :xbones:


----------



## spinjim (Oct 16, 2008)

Ahhhhh.sorry...I just checked...I have the Dyno Fog II by American DJ. Not the Chauvet. For some odd reason..you plug a timer in and it does not respond. I wish I knew why. If anyone knows what I need to do I would appreciate advice.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

It is because not all timers work with all machines. You need to buy a timer that works with your machine and is made for it. If though it might fit doesn't mean it is wired to work with in. Sometimes you can get lucky an find and off brand timer to work but most of the time you need to buy the timer that goes with it.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

darkrosemanor said:


> Wow, thanks for this thread, bluebled!!!
> 
> I bought five of these 400 watters and was starting to get a little worried about whether or not they would do the job. I just didn't want to spend the high dollars on several higher quality foggers, so I went with the cheapies instead in hopes that I could run them in rotation off of the timers. It's nice to know so many of you out there have these and have made them work in your haunts.


Now this is where you start crying. For the money you spent on those 5 400 watt machines you could have bought 2 higher end 1200 watt machines that would have done more then enough. And they would have come with bigger fluid tanks and a timer with it.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Texan78 said:


> Now this is where you start crying. For the money you spent on those 5 400 watt machines you could have bought 2 higher end 1200 watt machines that would have done more then enough. And they would have come with bigger fluid tanks and a timer with it.


 If you are saying that I could have spent just under $90 on two higher end machines, I probably _will_ cry.  But, I haven't been able to find any at those prices. Do you have a link or a favorite vendor that you use?


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Texan78 said:


> It is because not all timers work with all machines. You need to buy a timer that works with your machine and is made for it. If though it might fit doesn't mean it is wired to work with in. Sometimes you can get lucky an find and off brand timer to work but most of the time you need to buy the timer that goes with it.


Well, I've already got the thing so I might as well risk getting lucky and keep the receipt.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

darkrosemanor said:


> If you are saying that I could have spent just under $90 on two higher end machines, I probably _will_ cry.  But, I haven't been able to find any at those prices. Do you have a link or a favorite vendor that you use?


Yea I get all my lights and fog machines, sound etc from Cheaplights.com They have just gone up slightly, but you can still get a 1200 watt machine for the price of a 700 watt though.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Texan78 said:


> Yea I get all my lights and fog machines, sound etc from Cheaplights.com They have just gone up slightly, but you can still get a 1200 watt machine for the price of a 700 watt though.


SWEET SITE!!! Thanks so much for the info, Texan!! (Not in the cards for this year but maybe next year. Thanks again!


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

If you check them out after the first of the year or Summer they have a huge sale. They have the best prices on there 750 watt Strobe and 400 watt Blacklight. They raise there prices slightly during the summer but they are still competitive.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I've had (3) foggers. One died after one use. One I've had for 5 yrs now and it still works great. The third I "lost" somehow. All 400 watt. All run on timers.


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Just letting you all know that I picked up the FITCO timer at Spirit and it works perfectly fine with my "other brand" fog machine (from Stop & Shop). Thanks again!


----------

